# Recommend me a wax for 2014



## MB93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Once this winters all past whenever that may be, I'm looking to try out a new wax around £200 max spend anything below that would be great :lol:

currently using carbon collective's platinum paint sealant bt applying a sealant didn't have the same occasion as applying a wax :buffer:


----------



## PJJC (Nov 11, 2013)

AG HD Wax costs £44.99 - Halfords.

Goes on easy. Leave for a while and then buff off with microfibre or a :buffer:.

Great depth of colour and lasts 6 to 8 weeks. Can be topped up with AG'S Aqua Car Wax during winter.

Cost is great as well.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I have been using a lot of new to me waxes recently, mainly show waxes but others too, in varying price ranges and of course durability.

If I has to select my favourites, they would be.

BMD Helios - nice glow to the paint
BMD Sirius - left a lovely gloss on my metallic red paintwork.

D€finitive Wax S H O W edition - nice easy to use show wax, which sheets water well.

Wolfgang Fuzion - this wax has been the one that has surprised me the most 😄


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

im gonna reccomend the one wax that i've always reached for when its durability that counts... Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid.

super easy to apply and remove with seriously good durability, i have seen a good 10months out of it before now and it was still beading well.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Angelwax Desirable, it would be cheap at twice the price. An amazing wax.


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

PJJC said:


> AG HD Wax costs £44.99 - Halfords.
> 
> Goes on easy. Leave for a while and then buff off with microfibre or a :buffer:.
> 
> ...


Or £29.95 with 35p postage (random) on Amazon currently:

Autoglym 150g High Definition Wax: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

Can vouch for the seller as just re-ordered some and it came next day.

Great value for a really nice to use wax that did pretty well on the wax test on here IIRC


----------



## MB93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies given me a few ideas there i would have never thought of. 

No recommendations for any of the AF or SV waxes as this is where I've been looking especially AF desire or how about SV shield?


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Swissvax crystal rock superb few samples on ebay for good money


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

MB93 said:


> Thanks for the replies given me a few ideas there i would have never thought of.
> 
> No recommendations for any of the AF or SV waxes as this is where I've been looking especially AF desire or how about SV shield?


Take a look at Angelwax Desirable, seriously


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

IV been using dodo juice supernatural hybrid wax, I think it's great but I read a thread on here the other day that it didn't last too long? Works a treat for me though  josh from formula clean is apparently selling a great wax for £40.00  sais it's a lot better than dodo!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Chemical Guys - Celeste Dettaglio Paste Wax v2


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Look at BMD Waxes.

Trust me BMD are gonna be taking the waxes to a whole new level in 2014  all I'm saying!


----------



## MB93 (Aug 16, 2013)

AaronGTi said:


> Look at BMD Waxes.
> 
> Trust me BMD are gonna be taking the waxes to a whole new level in 2014  all I'm saying!


Which BMD wax then.. :lol: Genesis?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes Genesis is very good


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Look at BMD Waxes.
> 
> Trust me BMD are gonna be taking the waxes to a whole new level in 2014  all I'm saying!


Interesting....


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Swissvax Shield/best of show dependant on what job it's required to do. 

Desire is ok

DefWax *****/Show/******* again dependant on requirements. They would be first suggestion.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

ArtDeshine ArtDeKotsos Obsidian wax.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Bouncers Satsuma Rock:



Angelwax Desirable:



Both fantastic waxes..


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

R0B said:


> Interesting....


If you get off on wooden pots then yeah. Not so sure on the waxes yet.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The BMD waxes are nice waxes - Helios and Sirius 👍


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Desirable is on my hit list to try, but recommendation wise Def Wax 0stendo is a lovely product that easily puts Bos and Z concours to shame!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Desire is excellent


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Why use AF desire when you can have Angelwax Desirable at half the price?

What is the wax for? Shows? General use?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> Wolfgang Fuzion - this wax has been the one that has surprised me the most &#55357;&#56836;


Wolfgang Fuzion surprised me too ! Very easy WOWO , gives Insane wet gloss, deep depth, sharp reflections .


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Wolfgang Fuzion - this wax has been the one that has surprised me the most 😄





MAXI-MILAN said:


> Wolfgang Fuzion surprised me too ! Very easy WOWO , gives Insane wet gloss, deep depth, sharp reflections .


This seems to be a winner then! 
Read somewhere that durability is not too long though, know you guys just used this but any thoughts on that?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Review http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71975


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295833


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

you can't beat this :lol::lol::lol::lol:

http://www.zymolworld.com/solarissun-glaze.aspx


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

suspal said:


> you can't beat this :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> http://www.zymolworld.com/solarissun-glaze.aspx


Its a bit more than 200£


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Audriulis said:


> Its a bit more than 200£


only by a few pennies :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

Audriulis said:


> Review http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71975





Audriulis said:


> Thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295833


A big Thank you.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

67 Mustang said:


> This seems to be a winner then!
> Read somewhere that durability is not too long though, know you guys just used this but any thoughts on that?


I'm currently testing Wolfgang wax with 3 other show waxes (the thread is in the Wax/sealant forum). Of the 4 it was easiest to apply and remove. After 3 weeks it sheets water well and is still beading nicely. However if you are buying a show wax then durability is not really the name of the game is it. And with the Fuzion being so easy to apply and remove, it's quick and easy to add another /extra coats, as you wish


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I just got my hands on R222 and so far have found it to be very good! 

Going to check some of these mentioned on here though for future reference.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

67 Mustang said:


> This seems to be a winner then!
> Read somewhere that durability is not too long though, know you guys just used this but any thoughts on that?


As Blueberry said its quick and easy to add another/extra coats :thumb: I applied 3 coats and coat after coat I got more gloss , I expect Wolfgang Auto Bathe and Wolfgang Deep Gloss Spritz Sealant will improve the look and durability , maybe I will try this combo soon.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Another great wax is Valentines Concours wax


----------

